# Zerstörte GT Bikes



## Deleted61137 (30. August 2006)

Mein GT ist zwar in einem guten Zustand aber da ich hier im Forum schon des öfteren von kaputten GT's gelesen habe dachte ich mir das es dafür auch einen eigenen Thread geben sollte ! Also falls ihr Pic's von euren kaputten GT's habt zeigt sie hier...am besten noch mit ner kurzen Beschreibung wie es dazu kam !


----------



## Effendi Sahib (30. August 2006)

Im PDA-Forum gibt es auch einen Palm-Friedhof - gute Idee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (30. August 2006)

lieber wäre mir ein Thread mit "gerettete GT´s" - sowas mit vorher/nachher etc.


----------



## KONI-DU (30. August 2006)

Mach ich mal den Anfang  
GT Zaskar LE Bj. 99
Wie es passiert ist, keine Ahnung  
Schade, weil gerade der weiße Rahmen gefiel mir sehr gut. Also, wer noch einen in L hat    



			
				KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> Anbei dann mal ein Foto



und so sah er bis vor kurzem noch aus  





So, und jetzt erstmal die Anderen   Dann reiche ich noch mein gerissenes XCR1000 nach  

Ein Terramoto habe ich auch noch, aber da ist noch nichts zusehen. Vielleicht weil es 7005er Alu ist


----------



## korat (31. August 2006)

ich nehme wetten an!

meine prognose: von allen kaputten 60% fullies, 35% aluhardtails und der rest stahlhardtails. 0,3% titan.

(jetzt mal ohne die verkaufszeiträume statistisch rauszurechnen  )

2010 werten wir das aus!


----------



## nordstadt (31. August 2006)

Für andy1

Vorher - Quasi zerstört:






Und jetzt:






Gut, die Dellen konnte ich nicht rauspolieren

Mfg Chris


----------



## KaschmirKönig (31. August 2006)

huuuuuhhh, wie kannst du nur mit einer delle im rahmen fahren, das geht ja gar nicht   

es grüßt
generation vollkasko


----------



## GT_Frodo (31. August 2006)

XCR-1000


----------



## nordstadt (31. August 2006)

Eine Delle? - ich meine es sind vier, im Unterrohr auf Höhe des Kettenblatts sieht es so aus als wär die Kiste mal auf eine Steinkante geprallt, aber das Biest ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen...


----------



## jedinightmare (1. September 2006)

nordstadt schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Delle? - ich meine es sind vier, im Unterrohr auf Höhe des Kettenblatts sieht es so aus als wär die Kiste mal auf eine Steinkante geprallt, aber das Biest ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen...



Delle hin, Delle her.... Respekt, optimale Arbeit geleistet!


----------



## nordstadt (1. September 2006)

Da sag ich doch mal dankeschön - find das Ergebnis für nen 15,- EUR Rahmen auch ganz ok!

Mfg Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtfreak2! (3. September 2006)

zählt sowas auch??








no comments...


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. September 2006)

Wenn Du den Rahmen durchsägst um es vom Schloss zu trennen...dann JA !.......aber Sattel weg und umgefallen ist noch lange nicht zestört !


----------



## P8ntball (3. September 2006)

Zumal es da schon reichen sollte den Vorbau abzuschrauben um das Schloss entfernen zu können


----------



## gtfreak2! (3. September 2006)

vergewaltigt is es aber alle mal...


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. September 2006)

> vergewaltigt is es aber alle mal...




....in den "Vergewaltigte...." thread würde es auch besser passen !


----------



## gtfreak2! (6. September 2006)

ok ok...^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (3. August 2007)

Hey Jungs hab in letzter Zeit doch oft gelesen das einige eurer GT Bikes kaputt gegangen sind aber warum postet die hier keiner mehr !?


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. August 2007)

1.
am XCR 4000 ist das das I-Drive gehäuse gerissen, schade hatte ne tolle Farbe, Electrik-Green.
2.
am Outpost meiner Frau hat das Innenlager den geist aufgegeben. das Pech dabei ist, das es dieses Maß/Gewinde (soll Französisch sein?) nicht mehr gibt. Das Outpost ist von Anfang der 90ziger
Hab leider keine Foto´s.


----------



## tomasius (4. August 2007)

Da gibt es doch spezielle Innenlager. Leider ist mir nur der Hersteller entfallen.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kingmoe (4. August 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> ...
> 2. am Outpost meiner Frau hat das Innenlager den geist aufgegeben. das Pech dabei ist, das es dieses Maß/Gewinde (soll Französisch sein?) nicht mehr gibt. Das Outpost ist von Anfang der 90ziger



Hm, ich kenne persönlich nur italienische Lager mit 36x24 und BSA (1,37" X 24 Tpi). Aber es gibt wohl einen französischen Standard, der misst wohl 35x1.

Hier mehr:

http://www.radforum.de/showthread.php?t=13441


----------



## Schrauber (4. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch spezielle Innenlager. Leider ist mir nur der Hersteller entfallen.
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Es gibt von Stronglight ein Reparaturinnenlager.

http://www.xxcycle.com/jp-1000,,en.php

Das braucht aber eine 45° Fräsung in dem Tretlagergehäuse.

Was es nicht mehr gibt ist das Reparaturinnenlager von Point. Das hat im Innenlager gehalten über eine Stirnverzahnung aussen an dem Tretlagergehäuse.

Ich habe dieses Frühjahr ein Rep.-Innenlager von Point gegen eins von Stronglight ausgetauscht, die 45° Fräsung war schon vorhanden.

Gruss,
Schrauber


----------



## Kint (4. August 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> 1.
> am XCR 4000 ist das das I-Drive gehäuse gerissen, schade hatte ne tolle Farbe, Electrik-Green.
> 2.
> am Outpost meiner Frau hat das Innenlager den geist aufgegeben. das Pech dabei ist, das es dieses Maß/Gewinde (soll Französisch sein?) nicht mehr gibt. Das Outpost ist von Anfang der 90ziger
> Hab leider keine Foto´s.



also wie ich vorgestern im LBS gelernt habe heisst französisch wohl das die gewinderichtung der "normalen "entgegengesetzt ist. sprich (öhömmm) linksgewinde ? wurde wohl anfang der neunziger häufiger verbaut - wir kamen drauf weil ein Kunde mal ein Votec (!) mit so nem lager vrobeibrachte...

habe aber gerade ein 89er outpost erworben vielleicht werde ich mich vom I lager trennen wenns noch ok ist sag ich mitte august bescheid.


----------



## Deleted61137 (4. August 2007)

> 1.
> am XCR 4000 ist das das I-Drive gehäuse gerissen, schade hatte ne tolle Farbe, Electrik-Green.




Kannst Du auch kurz erklären wie das passiert ist? Danke!


----------



## GT-Man (5. August 2007)

Das aktuelle DHi ein bisserl kaputt:


----------



## cleiende (5. August 2007)

Moin. Exoteninnenlager in Vierkant gibt es beim Brügelmann im Versand.


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. August 2007)

@ GT-Musa, keine Ahnung. Wollte das bike reinigen (kommte gelegentlich auch bei mir vor) und da habe ich den Riß entdeckt. Genau unten im I-Drive Gehäuse. Die Kunststoffführung der Schaltzüge war nicht beschädigt, kann also nicht davon kommen das ich irgentwo aufgesetz bin.

danke für die Tip´s mit dem Innenlager, werds mal Versuchen.

@Kint, Danke, aber das passt nicht. Ich habe auch ein 89ziger Outpost und das hat kein Patroneninnenlager, sondern noch mit richtiger Kugellagern.
    

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/400683


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (8. März 2008)

Da der Thread etwas untergegangen ist und es in der Zwischenzeit leider wieder einige Bikes erwischt hat wollte ich das mal wieder ausgraben.

Zum Beispiel:

*Das Avalanche von versus mit einem Riss im Steuerrohr.*







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


*Das Force von gt-heini auch mit Riss im Steuerrohr.*






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mountymaus (8. März 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Da der Thread etwas untergegangen ist und es in der Zwischenzeit leider wieder einige Bikes erwischt hat wollte ich das mal wieder ausgraben.
> 
> *Das Force von gt-heini auch mit Riss im Steuerrohr.*




Leider darf man diesen auch nicht vergessen....... 
GT- ZR 1.0 mittlerweile repariert


----------



## tofu1000 (8. März 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> GT- ZR 1.0 mittlerweile repariert


Habt ihr auch Bilder von der Reparatur? Würde mich mal interessieren.
Und ist denn beim Force schon was rausgekommen?


----------



## mountymaus (8. März 2008)

Der ZR 1.0 wurde bei mir in der Firma geschweißt.
Bilder muss ich dann bei Gelegenheit mal machen. Ich habe ihn auch schon lackiert und man sieht so nichts mehr von der Reparatur. Aber wenn's interessiert, dann kommen auch noch Bilder.

Für den force haben wir das Geld wieder bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (6. Oktober 2008)

so...innerhalb von nur 2 Wochen habe ich meine beiden Schätzchen geschrottet.....

Rohloff sei dank


----------



## GT-Sassy (31. Januar 2009)

wollte gerade einen Dämpfer in das STS I-drive bauen und dann sehe ich das



ich hoffe das ist zu reparieren. Riss schweißen und zur Sicherheit von außen noch je eine Aluscheibe draufschweißen?
Oder hat hier jemand einen anderen Tip?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (31. Januar 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> @ GT-Musa, keine Ahnung. Wollte das bike reinigen (kommte gelegentlich auch bei mir vor) und da habe ich den Riß entdeckt. Genau unten im I-Drive Gehäuse. Die Kunststoffführung der Schaltzüge war nicht beschädigt, kann also nicht davon kommen das ich irgentwo aufgesetz bin.
> 
> danke für die Tip´s mit dem Innenlager, werds mal Versuchen.
> 
> ...



For a blond girl that looks so nice riding a GT.... don't you think you could at least adjust the saddle up a little bit for her.  It's down way too low!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Juli 2013)

Gestern beim LTS entdeckt:



Und heute nach 15km beim Edge:



Und natürlich kein Ersatzschlauch oder Flickzeug dabei


----------



## karl54de (27. Februar 2014)

So, nun hat mein GT Marathon Carbon den Geist aufgegeben! Oberhalb des I-Drive zeigt sich ein übler Riss!

Ich werde das Ding einmal auseinander bauen und zu einem CarbonSpezi hier in Heinsberg bringen! Möglicherweise kann er das wieder zusammen braten!?
http://polytube-cycles.de/











Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karl54de (2. März 2014)

Habe nun mein GT Marathon komplett auseinander genommen! Montag habe ich einen Gespräch mit Polytube Cycles! Bin gespant was man dort sagt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## karl54de (6. März 2014)

Also Montag habe ich den Rahmen weggebracht! In einem sehr freundlichen Gespräch hat Herr PolyTube meinen GT untersucht!

Möglicherweise habe ich Glück gehabt und an der Carbontruktur ist nichts passiert und es ist nur ein Lackabplatzer von einer Feindberührung!
Nächste Woche bekomme ich Bescheid!



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## epic2006 (16. März 2014)

Bitte unbedingt berichten! Ich hoffe, die Reparatur funtioniert, es wäre wrklich schade um den schönen Rahmen!

Viel Glück, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## karl54de (24. März 2014)

So, der Rahmen ist aus der Reparatur zurück!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## karl54de (24. März 2014)

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Queristmehr (9. April 2014)

cool das er wieder beinander ist. ich hab was ähnliches beim force alu rahmen. mal sehn was die reklamation bringt........ ist zweimal gebrochen..... hier mal paar bilder ist aber wohl schon öfters vorgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karl54de (13. April 2014)

Das sieht aber ziemlich übel aus! Hast du schon etwas unternommen?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Queristmehr (22. April 2014)

jo schaun mer mal....... reklamation über den händler läuft. hoffe ja das beste! abwarten...........


----------



## Rennkram (16. Mai 2014)

Ein sehr schöner Rahmen, er hat wenig Kratzer und die Farbe ist noch sehr kräftig




nur wurde er leider vom Vorbesitzer mit einer Stütze mit zu kleinem Durchmesser gefahren und er wiegt wohl 200 Kilo 
Sitzrohr verbogen, Stütze lässt sich nicht mehr komplett versenken, nach 20 cm geht nix mehr.. schade drum.




Wieder Geradebiegen?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. Mai 2014)

Beim durschauen des Rades heute folgendes festgestellt...  Son blöder Käse ... (Kettenstrebe)


----------

